# MCP78S network troubles [SOLVED]

## mahdi

I picked up a new ASUS M3N78-VM motherboard today and am having a heck of a time with getting the networking enabled. Using Knoppix I find that it appears to use the forcedeth driver but it doesn't work in Gentoo for me. I'm not sure why or if it really does use the forcedeth.

lspci lists the device as

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet (rev a2)
```

which only seems helpfull in Google for finding audio support (I'm using my good ol reliable SBLive! still so no issues with that)

Any ideas what to try? I've recompiled the forcedeth and even recompiled to the newest gentoo-sources kernel.Last edited by mahdi on Sun Feb 08, 2009 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD and post this plz :

```

# lspci -v

```

With that, we will see what modules you need to have.

----------

## mahdi

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Ethernet (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fcf7c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at b880 [size=8]

   Memory at fcf7f400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Memory at fcf7f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Count=1/16 Enable-

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth
```

Thats from my install and it claims it's using forcedeth...so I'm confused as to why it's not able to bring up eth0. Could it be stuck on trying to use the address of my previous board? It was also a forcedeth NIC..

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this : cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## mahdi

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0f:ea:bf:67:a4", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10de:0x0760 (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:15:b6:7d:03", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

Should the ATTR be changed to 00:0a.0 ?

----------

## mahdi

No, that would be stupid :p

I commented out that first line with eth0 and changed the second one from eth1 to eth0 and that did the trick.

Thanks for helping point me in the right direction with this d2_racing!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

For the best result, you should comment all the file and reboot.

Udev will create the right configuration file.

----------

